# Hello from lapsed mouse owner



## Bronwen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, I used to own mice as a teenager and my two daughters are crazy for mice and are we are ready for our first pets. I am so excited!

We love all mice and love feeding the wild mice who live in the wall outside our kitchen (we live on the edge of a wood in London). they come creeping out at night and are very cute.

We are looking to buy two sisters for my two girls, we don't want to breed, but just to have nice friendly mice that like being gently handled.

I would love some advice on cages. I kept my mice in an old aquarium, but have noticed that there are lots of modern cages that look like more interesting environments.

Thanks for reading
bron


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  
Choosing the right cage can be pretty difficult. Aquariums can be used, but personally I think they are too annoying to clean. I use cages like these, because they're easy to clean, and I haven't had anyone escape (distance between bars has to be really small if you choose a cage with bars). Really, it's a personal preference.


----------



## Bronwen (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Patricia,

Thank you for the advice. As I will be cleaning the mice out, the cages you recommended look great.

Any ideas on where to buy the baby mice? I have heard that many pet shops do not keep their mice in very nice conditions and so the babies can be in poor shape.

I would love advice as it has been so long since I kept them myself.

Many thanks

Bronwen


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You're very welcome. 
I would definitely not recommend pet shops, especially not for starters. You will know nothing about their background, health or sometimes even their age. Some pet shops mix genders, which means you might come home with a pregnant doe. Furthermore, some of them don't even know how to sex young mice.
On this forum you can search for breeders near you. You said you're located in London, so it shouldn't be too difficult.
If I may, I'd also recommend a group of 3+ does. That way, if one dies, one won't be alone. And groups usually function better than duos.


----------



## Bronwen (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow I have already learned something vital and I have only been a member for a day. 3 does are better than 2! I did wonder why so many of the postings specified 3 ...

Thank you !


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  I use the types of cages that fantasia posted and they are so easy to clean and maintain and I use pound shop skipping ropes and cat toys to hang in the cages for them to play with


----------



## Bronwen (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the idea of the skipping ropes and nice irony with the cat toys

Thanks


----------

